# pros/cons of joining up?



## YoungMan (13 Jul 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all, 

I have been taking a serious look at joining the canadian armed forces lately, and have a few questions.
Background- I am 6'2 and 245 pounds, 13% bodyfat, pretty good shape, and just graduated from highschool 2 weeks ago at age 18. I have made the decision that in the long run I want to become an RCMP officer. Before I do that though, i would like to look at joining the forces, spending some time learning new things and having a sense of adventure. I am not afraid of hard work and bad conditions. Please give me your opinions or plus'/minus' on the canadian forces (those of you who have been a part of them)


----------



## techie (13 Jul 2006)

Someones pro might be someone Else's con, best way i think to get an idea of the pros and cons is ask about/read peoples experiences and make your choices form there.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2006)

OK......here is the standard welcome to the new guy who didn't read the fine print on the contract.....

Welcome to Army.ca


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

********************************************************


----------



## techie (14 Jul 2006)

that post George, should be the automatic first post of all new members. Too bad you cant have the forums autopost that on after the first post of every new member. would make you, and the other DS staff a bit easier.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2006)

The nice coloured version is on file as a template.  I am now in the habit of keeping it already highlighted in another window, just waiting to cut and paste for the FNGs who ignore the disclaimer when they sign up.   ;D  I guess I won't be able to beat anyone else to the draw now that I let that one out.   :


PS  Thank you Mr. O'Leary for the neat Templates.   ;D


----------

